
Hacker Who Stole $5M by SIM Swapping Gets 10 Years in Prison - jbegley
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/gyaqnb/hacker-joel-ortiz-sim-swapping-10-years-in-prison
======
hiperlink
A bit more detail from the leading hungarian news website and the Civil
Liberties Union (it was covered already and later got translated to English):

\- he was invited to visit Telekom's office (the expenses was on him), and
wanted to give them the details

\- he was not convinced by the meeting that they'll solve it (close the
doors): tried again, successfully (yep, that's a bit grey hat).

There are several issues not with the hacking, according to the Hungarian
Civil Liberties Union:

\- the prosecutors used a way too generic accusation which missed several
important details, like [regarding the crime] when, how, etc.

\- the accusation claimed that the hack was done by using the Internet
(seriously).

\- they (the prosecutors) offered a deal of "admit the crime == free to leave"
but when the guy denied they asked for more prison.

\- the prosecutor stated: "we are not IT people but we know from the media (!)
that with Internet and certain competence he could have hidden more of his
digital footprints". And the prosecutors didn't asked for expert advisory for
more than one an a half year long.

\- they asked for 8 years because the hacker should have been able to disturb
a public interest service, though the company claimed that this server/service
was not affected any of their customers.

Hungarian source:
[https://ataszjelenti.blog.hu/2019/01/25/igy_kert_bortont_eti...](https://ataszjelenti.blog.hu/2019/01/25/igy_kert_bortont_etikus_hacker_vedencunkre_az_ugyesz)

~~~
hiperlink
@admins, please delete this, or move to its proper submission, sorry about it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19055249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19055249)

